# Rupert, Young Scruffy Lurcher with Lurcher Link



## CarrieH (Mar 25, 2011)

Rupert has come into Lurcher Link's care from the stray pound, so his previous history isn't known. Rupert is a young scruffy lurcher who stands 24 1/2" to the shoulder. He seems a confident and uncomplicated young chap of approx 12 months old, he can still sometimes look like a bit of a gangly pup when he's moving.










Rupert's recall seems very good, he's very people orientated and bright as a button, he seems to pick up things very quickly. He's quickly mastered the basics and with on going training will turn out to be a dog you can be really proud of.










Rupert has met his foster carer's chickens and shown no interest, but is not cat friendly and takes a keen interest in squirrels when out on walks. He has jumped a 4' ditch to chase a squirrel, so his fosterer thinks he's a dog who could jump a fence if the inclination took him to do so. He enjoys running, but has good recall. Rupert gets on well with other dogs, he's currently living with other sighthounds and has met dogs of all different sizes whilst out on his walks.

Rupert is neutered and vaccinated.

Lurcher Link requires that a homecheck is carried out prior to rehoming. If you are interested in Rupert, please phone Kaye of Lurcher Link on 01422 240168 (before 9pm please) or email: [email protected]


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

He is a gorgeous young man. A right stunner.


----------



## CarrieH (Mar 25, 2011)

He is gorgeous isn't he 









What a happy lad.


----------



## CarrieH (Mar 25, 2011)

Rupert recently had a trip to the beach with his fosterer and thoroughly enjoyed himself.









Tiring work running on the beach.


----------

